# Horn Location



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I have a a 2001 TTC 225 and my low tone horn is broken.

Does anyone know the location of the horns on a 2001 TTC 225?

I think there is one horn on each front corner but cant see the exact location. I can hear the one working horn and it seems to come from the front off side.

Hopefully the bumper doesnt have to come off to replace?

All info welcome.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got the same problem
cheers
jon


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Youre right, they are on each side, frontmounted... They can be reached from underneath. Lift the car up, unscrew the plastic "cover" under the engine (sits with a couple of T25 torx screws, and 4 "plastic thingies" in the wheel housing).

Then you can reach them up under the front bumper. Easy change..


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Great, thanks for the info, will try replacing the horn at the weekend 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Where do you get the part from please, have same fault?


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

GSF Car Parts sell a TT low tone horn for £9.95 + vat see http://www.gsfcarparts.com/, alternatley try your local Audi dealer :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks... Too tired to search tonight, lol


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I could be wrong but I think that cars that have two horns usually have one high tone and one low which results in a more piercing note. I suppose you could check them to see if they have the same part number or not.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

acmurray, you are absolutely right. The low tone is very low, the high tone very high, and the two together sounds very nice  If one of them is out, it is very easy to hear which one is ok!
I changed both to an aftermarket solution, which looked almost exactly like the OEM parts. Same sound anyway, and fitting was 100%. Cost me less than £18 for both horns, brand new.


----------



## XXX-1.8T (Apr 25, 2008)

can someone show a picture of where the horns are located using arrows?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

XXX-1.8T said:


> can someone show a picture of where the horns are located using arrows?


Hotlinkin to a pic on wak´s site (hope it´s ok)








http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/fmic.htm
There it is, just below the IC hose connection.


----------



## XXX-1.8T (Apr 25, 2008)

what a bitch to get to are u sure u can do it with the bumper on?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

XXX-1.8T said:


> what a bitch to get to are u sure u can do it with the bumper on?


Yes, I did my high tone (drivers side on a RHD car) by removing the bottom under cover and you will find it easier to get to if you also remove the lower grilles.

The horns are obscured from vision by a rubber membrane. This just pulls back to reveal the horn.

I bought a new horn from halfords which was the same except the connector which I had to change.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

XXX-1.8T said:


> what a bitch to get to are u sure u can do it with the bumper on?


Absolutely, no problem at all..


----------

